# What are you listening to right now?!



## OGKushman (Jan 30, 2012)

(I searched and can't believe I couldn't find this thread!)

So what music are you listening to right now?

I have pandora playing Sublime Radio and at the moment...



The Expendables - Sinsemilla 


:bong: what about you?


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 30, 2012)

T for Texas - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 30, 2012)

Cheers(I'll drink to that)- Walk off the earth


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

Black Hole Sun - sound garden


----------



## King Bud (Jan 31, 2012)

Yppah - D. song


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes - roundabout

:headbang:


----------



## animal454 (Jan 31, 2012)

Wax Dispensary Girl..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2012)

Blood and thunder-Mastadon


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

Viva la vida - cold play


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

Letters from the sky - civil twilight


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 31, 2012)

:rofl:

Quick, someone YouTube "Turquoise Jeep" 

Lemmie Smang it Girl; and Did I mention I like to Dance!

Bahahaaaa :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

Sail - Awolnation


----------



## Roddy (Jan 31, 2012)

Testament....Return to serenity


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2012)

The bibble black- Heven and Hell


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

Super massive black hole- Muse


----------



## Locked (Jan 31, 2012)

The new Black Keys disc..El Camino. It rocks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey you -311


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

Incubus - Warning


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

Are u gonna be my girl - jet


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2012)

Dark side of the moon  =PinK floyd


----------



## Xeblaro (Jan 31, 2012)

Bangarang - Skrillex


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 1, 2012)

Dio - Last in Line


----------



## Roddy (Feb 1, 2012)

Was a sad day for music lovers when Dio was taken.

Ratt....lack of communication!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2012)

Champagne Supernova - Oasis


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2012)

The Bubbles in my Bong


:bong:


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 1, 2012)

I just woke up and keep singing Howard Jones' - Things can only get better

Iknorite?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam is on my radio right now.


----------



## Locked (Feb 1, 2012)

Ace Frehley....New York Groove.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Ace Frehley....New York Groove.



Now you-ve made me need to listen to Rock Soldiers.  Damn what a trip down memory lane.  To be 17 and carefree again.  

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam on the radio...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2012)

*Limelight ~ RUSH*

it's turned up loud.  

:heart: :heart: :heart: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 1, 2012)

Uh, YYZ by Rush, the second best song off _Moving Pictures_ after Limelight.

Happy 2/1/12.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2012)

Rooster - Alice in Chains


----------



## Roddy (Feb 2, 2012)

News....CNBC


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2012)

The Middle - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## v35b (Feb 2, 2012)

The Band Perry


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Twilight Zone - Golden Earring


----------



## Roddy (Feb 3, 2012)

Cripple Creek...The Band


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 3, 2012)

Kill The Pain - KottonMouth Kings


Long Live the Kings !!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

My least fav sound of all - my alarm clock


----------



## Roddy (Feb 3, 2012)

Now I'm going a bit faster on a train ride!

Train Train....Blackfoot!


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 3, 2012)

black betty---by ram jam


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Heaven Beside You - Alice in chains


----------



## Locked (Feb 3, 2012)

Balls to the wall-Accept


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

ugh....Cold Play...:doh:


----------



## Roddy (Feb 3, 2012)

Have rhapsody set to 70's right now, whatever comes up. Currently playing (appropriately enough)...One toke over the line by Brewer & Shipley


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

:rofl: lol....INDEED appropriate...INDEED my friend...lol


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 3, 2012)

:fid: Whenever I hear one toke over the line I see Benicio Del Toro :rofl:

Currently listening to 

EEK A MOUSE oops song just changed

Now it's Black Uhuru - Natural Mystic 

Such a nice reggae beat, the music just flows...:fid:

DANG it just changed again, I think I took one too many :bong:loads and time is speeding up on me 

Now Horace Andy's - Skylarking


All so good :fid:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> :fid: Whenever I hear one toke over the line I see Benicio Del Toro :rofl:
> 
> Currently listening to
> 
> ...


 
That is hilarious, I too always think of Benicio DelToro at the starting of FearandLoathing...:rofl: always...


----------



## BugsBunny (Feb 3, 2012)

Eminence Front - The Who


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 3, 2012)

Various artists:  the music on Dancing With the Stars.  Heaven Beside You is AiC's best song.


----------



## Locked (Feb 3, 2012)

BugsBunny said:
			
		

> Eminence Front - The Who




That song is Sonic Nirvana.......................:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 3, 2012)

The who in '82 doing Eminence Front hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ELrXUSDrcM&feature=related

4everfloyd  ..com -Pink Floyd


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 3, 2012)

neil young---harvest moon


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> ugh....Cold Play...:doh:



Yellow -Coldplay  ( I love them )


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2012)

Radiohead- Creep


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 4, 2012)

Hank III covering Up In Smoke

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR-xc8sEhgM


----------



## BugsBunny (Feb 4, 2012)

After Berlin - Neil Young (never recorded - only sung on his live concert in Berlin in the early 80's)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 6, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yellow -Coldplay ( I love them )


 
lol...my fiancee just loves cold play....and they're really not bad at all...I guess Modest Mouse is alot cooler in my book tho...kinda similar vein of music there.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 9, 2012)

don't step on the grass, sam---steppenwolf


----------

